# Fast food employees



## GeneMO (Feb 6, 2015)

So they are protesting and wanting $15 and hour.  Fine if they could prove they were worth it.

I was in Arbys yesterday.  The little clerk didn't greet me, nothing.   I gave her my order, very simple order, they were not busy at all.   I got my order fine, but the clerk was so "detached"  Didn't thank me, would only grunt when I thanked her.   Wouldn't make eye contact, acted so lethargic, just a slug.

If I acted that way my dad would have had my hide.  We worked our butt off on the farm and moved at a very fast walk or ran!!!  No slacking off.   My dad always taught me to hold my head up, square my shoulders up and act like I was on a mission.  I was taught "yes sir" "yes maam", please and thank you.

Kids who are taught well and polite now days are few and far between, but they sure stand out when you run into them.

My rant for the day.

Gene


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 6, 2015)

Gotta say, it's not only the fast food jobs, some cashiers, etc. all over have that attitude.  I'm often the one saying thanks, etc.  I really am happy to see the many others who give good service, they are still out there, and come in all ages.  I worked at a Taco Bell for a couple of weeks a looong time ago, and I was very polite and customer oriented.  I was taught by my parents also, manners, etc.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 6, 2015)

Wonder why management doesn't tell those employees to shape up or ship out.  That would have been the response everywhere I've ever worked.


----------



## darroll (Feb 6, 2015)

$15.00 per hour?.
To learn to flip burgers. 
I'm not paying some kid fifteen bucks an hour to learn to mow my lawn.
This is the reason for illegals, they work for half that.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 6, 2015)

GeneMO said:


> So they are protesting and wanting $15 and hour.  Fine if they could prove they were worth it.
> 
> I was in Arbys yesterday.  The little clerk didn't greet me, nothing.   I gave her my order, very simple order, they were not busy at all.   I got my order fine, but the clerk was so "detached"  Didn't thank me, would only grunt when I thanked her.   Wouldn't make eye contact, acted so lethargic, just a slug.
> 
> ...



I think the minimum wage should match the cost to rent a decent place to live.  As far as poor, customer service, I don't believe a lot of children are brought up to respect people.  Plus look at what they hear from their elders, look what they see on tv.  If I was a teen/young today, I think I would be scared.

Teens can get a bad wrap too, like stereotyping, all young people have no respect etc.  Lots of things to discuss about your topic, good one it is too


----------



## Vardon (Feb 8, 2015)

The talk seems to be about paying fast food employees a fair wage. I see nothing wrong with that.
 Depending on where one lives the cost of accommodation for a small apartment or room can be horrendously high, and so as was said the wages should,in those areas,be high enough to cover the the cost of living.
As for complaining about the service,maybe the young (or older) person behind the counter was not having the best of days, and we all have those days.
They put up with a lot for the meager pay check they receive.
 I have been in line ups at fast food outlets when people are tutting and complaining because the line is not moving fast enough, even though the staff are doing their best. so it swings both ways.
I expect most of us have had children or grandchildren who's first entry level job was a fast food chain.
My daughter's first ever job was working at a Wendys restaurant. She hated it when they made her wear the pig tailed red wig and stand outside trying to attract customers 
Give them a break


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 9, 2015)

I think their attitude is transferred over from their customers..Dealing with the public on a daily basis is not an easy task..JMHO


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 9, 2015)

I agree with Vardon that it's necessary to consider both sides. 

If you get your food, and it's appropriately hot/cold, and it's what you ordered, and nobody spat in it, then by today's standards you're batting .1000. Anything beyond that - smiles, "have a nice day"'s, genuflections, etc. isn't really what you ordered. 

Society has changed, or at least the society _we_ used to know has changed. No use having expectations anymore, because you'll only be disappointed.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 9, 2015)

Ditto, just get me the food, don't eat pleasantries...nthego:


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 9, 2015)

All the talk is about raising the minimum wage. Hardly anyone still gets the minimum wage who has been on the job for a year. Minimum wage is a starting wage for inexperienced employees. Employees who stay with a company get raises over the years as they gain experience. 

Each employer had only a certain amount of money to pay in wages. If they are forced to pay that money to the young, inexperienced, employees, the older employees will not get a raise. To stay in business employers may have to cut all employees back to the new minimum wage.  

Some people just don't get it.


----------



## Debby (Feb 9, 2015)

GeneMO said:


> So they are protesting and wanting $15 and hour.  Fine if they could prove they were worth it.
> 
> I was in Arbys yesterday.  The little clerk didn't greet me, nothing.   I gave her my order, very simple order, they were not busy at all.   I got my order fine, but the clerk was so "detached"  Didn't thank me, would only grunt when I thanked her.   Wouldn't make eye contact, acted so lethargic, just a slug.
> 
> ...




I wonder if that clerk was on top of her game?  Maybe something terrible had happened in her personal life and because she needed a paycheck she forced herself to go to work anyway.  I remember when I was young, I worked as a switchboard operator in a brokerage house and one evening my little dog was hit by a car and died in my arms.  I dragged myself to work the next day but I was a wreck to the point where I was finally sent home by my supervisor because I was just not coping.

Maybe we shouldn't automatically assume that people are being deliberately rude when they don't perform to the standards that we expect.

And like someone else said, clerks at those kinds of jobs put up with a lot from rotten customers.  My daughter who was brought up very well and was always a gentle, helpful person, worked in the local theatre behind the food counter for about a year and some of the truly awful snot bags she had to deal with!  I remember picking her up from work one night and she was still trying to get over the harassment that was dished out to her by one of those awful individuals because the theatre didn't have the exact product, served as preferred by that guy.  

We should be giving the same kind of respect to people who only receive minimum wages as we would give to those who are well paid.  They aren't less human or have less feelings because their skill set is different, their job less 'important' or their education levels lower.


----------



## Debby (Feb 9, 2015)

rkunsaw said:


> All the talk is about raising the minimum wage. Hardly anyone still gets the minimum wage who has been on the job for a year. Minimum wage is a starting wage for inexperienced employees. Employees who stay with a company get raises over the years as they gain experience.
> 
> Each employer had only a certain amount of money to pay in wages. If they are forced to pay that money to the young, inexperienced, employees, the older employees will not get a raise. To stay in business employers may have to cut all employees back to the new minimum wage.
> 
> Some people just don't get it.




So then you don't have a problem with the government having to support those minimum wage workers with support benefits like food stamps, etc.  Comes out of taxpayer dollars instead of corporate bottom lines, that's okay?  Isn't that one of the accusations being levelled at Walmart?  That their employees are having to access assistance in order to survive because Walmart refuses to pay a living wage?


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 9, 2015)

Debby said:


> I wonder if that clerk was on top of her game?  Maybe something terrible had happened in her personal life and because she needed a paycheck she forced herself to go to work anyway.  I remember when I was young, I worked as a switchboard operator in a brokerage house and one evening my little dog was hit by a car and died in my arms.  I dragged myself to work the next day but I was a wreck to the point where I was finally sent home by my supervisor because I was just not coping.
> 
> Maybe we shouldn't automatically assume that people are being deliberately rude when they don't perform to the standards that we expect.
> 
> ...



I agree with this Debby. I've never encountered the kinds of disrespect from clerks some are talking about. I always treat those waiting on me with respect and I always get the same in return.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 9, 2015)

A lot of those "fast food" employees are also trying to go to school fulltime.  I went fulltime for a term without working and I barely kept up.  Yes, I'm older but they heep a years worth of book on you in 3 months.  Also, many fast food employees are retirees, and yes, sometimes untrained, but because they are left with little in there old age, they have to work now.  Some are doing it for something to do I imagine.

I appreciate your input RK because I can understand starting out at minimum wage for someone untrained, but yet if that person is trying to support themselves, it's either a living wage or homeless shelter.  Even rooms around here rent for at least 3-400 dollars a month, not including food to eat, gas money, or bus-fare to work.

Oh one more thing is the hours, somehow companies manage to give people just under the amount of hours that would gain them some benefits.  It's awful up here in Oregon, even with our minimum wage being up near 10 bucks an hour.


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 9, 2015)

nwlady said:


> A lot of those "fast food" employees are also trying to go to school fulltime.  I went fulltime for a term without working and I barely kept up.  Yes, I'm older but they heep a years worth of book on you in 3 months.  Also, many fast food employees are retirees, and yes, sometimes untrained, but because they are left with little in there old age, they have to work now.  Some are doing it for something to do I imagine.
> 
> I appreciate your input RK because I can understand starting out at minimum wage for someone untrained, but yet if that person is trying to support themselves, it's either a living wage or homeless shelter.  Even rooms around here rent for at least 3-400 dollars a month, not including food to eat, gas money, or bus-fare to work.
> 
> Oh one more thing is the hours, somehow companies manage to give people just under the amount of hours that would gain them some benefits.  It's awful up here in Oregon, even with our minimum wage being up near 10 bucks an hour.



I agree....there are far too many trying to live on minimum wage.


----------



## GeneMO (Feb 9, 2015)

First time I ever got paid for work.  I was 14.  I had always worked on the farm, never had time for any off farm work.  A neighbor needed a tractor driver to help him during silo filling.  He asked me.  No mention was made of wages.  I didn't ask, he didn't offer a figure.   I worked my butt off from daylight to dark, doing the same job as the men.  Worked two full days  About a week later the neighbor drove up and handed me two $20 bills.  $20 for each full days work, probably 10 hour days.  Oh, and I had just had a run it with yellow jackets the day before.  About 10 stings near my ankle, could hardly get my work boot on to go work that first day, but I just plugged away.

I was tickled to death.  Thought it was more than fair.  $2 an hour I am guessing.  Good money.

Gene


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 9, 2015)

The work ethic (good) is hard to find nowadays.  I agree some don't deserve a decent wage, or seem not to.  But it's hard to tell if the wage wasn't decent maybe the work would be.  I don't know, I was taught to work, and work hard no matter the pay, or the way I was treated.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 9, 2015)

Then of course you run into the argument that fast-food jobs and their ilk were never _meant_ to be living-wage jobs ... much like the argument with Social Security ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 9, 2015)

Yes, you're so right.  Social Security needed to be called something else if it wasn't to make people financially secure.  A job is a job but these fast-food places sprang up like weeds and a person can work their way up, even have their own franchise.  I lived in that ritzy neighborhood in Roseburg and one neighbor managed 2 McDonalds and owned that million dollar house.  I asked him, he worked his way up!


----------



## darroll (Feb 9, 2015)

When the economy is good, raising the minimum wage causes inflation.


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 9, 2015)

It's unfortunate that there are fast food employes and *U.S. military personnel* that bust their tail but don't earn enough to cover basic living expenses without some kind of public assistance.

It's a case of the "haves" vs the "have-nots", the 47% that Mitt Romney referred to...


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 9, 2015)

This is a bit out of date - 20 Aug 2013 - but it compares minimum wage rates around the world.



The full article is here http://www.lifehacker.com.au/2013/08/not-so-big-mac-what-minimum-wage-actually-means-in-australia/


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 9, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> It's unfortunate that there are fast food employes and *U.S. military personnel* that bust their tail but don't earn enough to cover basic living expenses without some kind of public assistance.
> 
> It's a case of the "haves" vs the "have-nots", the 47% that Mitt Romney referred to...



That's another thing that makes me want to puke, our military getting payed so little.  I think it's an outrage some pinhead politician can sit up there and make decisions that effect our guys and gals and live in mansions not just while in office, but the whole rest of their life.

And to change the subject, that little dog of yours is the type I am hoping for, wired haired terrier type


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks for that Dame, really amazing numbers hey.  I can guess at the 3rd World rent/housing available, but like take Oregon, if average 2 bedroom apt. or a house rents from say 6-1000 a month, and you make 10 bucks an hour, but you only get 32 hours a week, if you are lucky, in a minimum wage job.  1280 a month, minus taxes, which maybe leaves 1000.  I was taught not to spend over 30% on housing.  Well you can see a person can't afford a 2 bedroom if they are a family.  If single, you are very lucky to find an apt for 500, unless the occasional studio is available at maybe 400 including utilities, way rare.

Craigs List has oodles of places, but beware of slum lords.  I don't know about other States, but Oregons got a nice high min. wage, if you live at home with your folks and don't need to pay rent.

I also meant to mention 2 incomes are necessary for young couples.  Some people get on a mother for not staying home with her kids but how can she.  Thomas is right, haves, and have nots.


----------



## Debby (Feb 9, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Then of course you run into the argument that fast-food jobs and their ilk were never _meant_ to be living-wage jobs ... much like the argument with Social Security ...




I think these days, that argument just doesn't work.  In the province I live in, it isn't unusual at all to see 65 year olds working full time flipping burgers at McDonalds or cashiering at Walmart because they can't afford to retire.  The concept you mention works if the community is vibrant enough that only the teenagers are taking those jobs and then you could consider them entry level jobs.  But in a depressed area it's all ages who are forced to accept those minimum wage jobs and they need to live too.


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 9, 2015)

nwlady said:


> And to change the subject, that little dog of yours is the type I am hoping for, wired haired terrier type


Their mama is a schnauzer and the daddy is a fast talkin Pomeranian.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 9, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> Their mama is a schnauzer and the daddy is a fast talkin Pomeranian.



excellent mix, which I prefer I had a peke, pom, malt & shz tsu, supposedly that was her heritage, lol!  Best of dogs  A house isn't a home without a dog, for me anyway


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 9, 2015)

Debby said:


> I think these days, that argument just doesn't work.  In the province I live in, it isn't unusual at all to see 65 year olds working full time flipping burgers at McDonalds or cashiering at Walmart because they can't afford to retire.  The concept you mention works if the community is vibrant enough that only the teenagers are taking those jobs and then you could consider them entry level jobs.  But in a depressed area it's all ages who are forced to accept those minimum wage jobs and they need to live too.



Oh, I totally agree. That was just the standard rejoinder in most of these discussions.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 10, 2015)

Debby said:


> I think these days, that argument just doesn't work.  In the province I live in, it isn't unusual at all to see 65 year olds working full time flipping burgers at McDonalds or cashiering at Walmart because they can't afford to retire.  The concept you mention works if the community is vibrant enough that only the teenagers are taking those jobs and then you could consider them entry level jobs.  But in a depressed area it's all ages who are forced to accept those minimum wage jobs and they need to live too.



So these 65 year olds have been flipping burgers all their lives and never got a raise? Or maybe they left higher paying jobs without having good plans for retirement. If they couldn't afford to retire they should keep working at their original jobs. 


Looking at the protestors holding the $15 minimum wage signs, I see mostly youngsters.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 10, 2015)

You make a good point RK.  I think most of the older folks I see working at Mickey D's or other fast-food, have gone "back" to work and are usually retired from other types of work.  And also, some that just want something to do.  I guess they can still force you to retire?  Someone's saying "yeah, fire them", arggggggg!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 10, 2015)

rkunsaw said:


> So these 65 year olds have been flipping burgers all their lives and never got a raise? Or maybe they left higher paying jobs without having good plans for retirement. If they couldn't afford to retire they should keep working at their original jobs.



That's not always an option, though. Especially when 1/3 of the country is unemployed. They all didn't decide to leave their jobs one day. 




> Looking at the protestors holding the $15 minimum wage signs, I see mostly youngsters.



Yeah, those damned kids!


----------



## Cookie (Feb 10, 2015)

nwlady said:


> You make a good point RK.  I think most of the older folks I see working at Mickey D's or other fast-food, have gone "back" to work and are usually retired from other types of work.  And also, some that just want something to do.  I guess they can still force you to retire?  Someone's saying "yeah, fire them", arggggggg!



Yes, that's exactly what happens - restructuring and downsizing forced many near retirement age employees to take small buyout packages if they are lucky, or just plain laid off with no package if not so lucky. They take low paying jobs to make ends meet and/or to keep active.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 10, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Yes, that's exactly what happens - restructuring and downsizing forced many near retirement age employees to take small buyout packages if they are lucky, or just plain laid off with no package if not so lucky. They take low paying jobs to make ends meet and/or to keep active.



I know that happened for me at Intel, but it was in the 90s, so it still goes on  What a crock


----------



## Cookie (Feb 10, 2015)

Yup, I was downsized in 2009 - given a severance package and shown the door.  In some industries (IT) employees are escorted out immediately by security guards. I wasn't eligible for EI (employment insurance) until the severence money ran out.  Ended up taking a crappy low paying office job, but working conditions were so bad I quit after a few months.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 10, 2015)

I was an admin assist, but yes, I was escorted out.  Talk about insult to injury, like I was a criminal.  Ok, just for spite I smuggled out a paperclip, no wait, he gave me that on my severence, and 401k paperwork, hah!  Would you believe I never got another decent job.  Not for more than 3 months.  Some were through temp agencies, but 2, what I thought, were going to be real keepers, told me after 30 days it wasn't a good match.

I'm a good worker, always on time etc., but many times (and I knew it) I was hired into jobs I really thought I could do, but knew it was going to be a struggle because of my lack of experience.  I got a lot done for some, cleaned it up, straightened up their accounts and poof, next thing I knew it was bye bye.  But they were careful never to promise, which was smart on their part.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 10, 2015)

I understand completely, because much the same happened to me. Needless to say, I became very disillusioned with the whole employment 'game' and glad I'm out.  Much of the same is still going on with people I know - very brutal out there nowadays. I had so many jobs, some through agencies, some permanent - some fun, some terrible. 

It's no wonder people in fast food industry and low wage jobs are unhappy - it really is a 'doggy dog world'.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 10, 2015)

Back in the day, people get a job in highschool, and even get hired on permanent, work there all their life.  Times are sure changing  I thought I would be "in like Flint" at Intel, was so danged excited to get hired there, fresh out of biz college, nope, and I was using temp agencies so much I decided to see America.  I could go anywhere almost and work for temps, so that part was neat, doesn't help on benefits or SS that's for sure, oh well, water under the bridge I've had fun in spite, met lots of cool people and still meeting them


----------



## Cookie (Feb 10, 2015)

Those sound like good times, Denise. Things really have changed, it used to be so easy to get work, but now as an older person, I'd be lucky to get a job as a store clerk, so I don't bother, luckily because I don't really have to, but if I did, I would.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 10, 2015)

I hear you Cookie, as long as I can make it (and I don't require much to be happy) with a roof that don't leak, and indoor plumbin, I'll be content Oh yeah, plus internet, plus a new, hidden object game once in awhile, oh yeah, and a new book to read, and soap, got to have soap, LOL!!


----------



## Cookie (Feb 10, 2015)

You said it! :bath:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 10, 2015)

LOL, what a neat smilie!! love it!


----------



## darroll (Feb 11, 2015)

Seattle’s $15 minimum wage has claimed its first casualty… and the  union-driven, completely arbitrary policy has yet to be implemented.  Cascade Designs, an outdoor recreational gear manufacturing company,  announced it is moving 100 jobs (20% of the workforce) later this year  from Seattle to a new plant it is leasing near Reno, Nevada.

Founder John Burroughs and son David Burroughs (Vice Chair) said that  Seattle’s $15 minimum wage “nudged them into action.” Burroughs wants to  keep production in the United States, though the company does have a  plant in Ireland. Burroughs said Seattle’s new minimum wage would  “eventually add up to a few million dollars a year.”


----------



## GeneMO (Feb 11, 2015)

My original point was trying to point out that about 60% of those fast food workers are not even worth what they are being paid.  and they will never progress any further.

So what happens when they force a higher min wage???  Their job will be replaced with a computer screen.  You walk in, touch screen what you want, swipe your card, and presto!!

They are getting real close to being phased out.

Gene


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2015)

darroll said:


> Seattle’s $15 minimum wage has claimed its first casualty… and the  union-driven, completely arbitrary policy has yet to be implemented.  Cascade Designs, an outdoor recreational gear manufacturing company,  announced it is moving 100 jobs (20% of the workforce) later this year  from Seattle to a new plant it is leasing near Reno, Nevada.
> 
> Founder John Burroughs and son David Burroughs (Vice Chair) said that  Seattle’s $15 minimum wage “nudged them into action.” Burroughs wants to  keep production in the United States, though the company does have a  plant in Ireland. Burroughs said Seattle’s new minimum wage would  “eventually add up to a few million dollars a year.”



Wow, that's high for a minimum wage, I thought Oregon was high, geesh!  Well, they need to figure a better way, lower the cost of living,LOL!  That sounds easy, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 11, 2015)

GeneMO said:


> My original point was trying to point out that about 60% of those fast food workers are not even worth what they are being paid.  and they will never progress any further.
> 
> So what happens when they force a higher min wage???  Their job will be replaced with a computer screen.  You walk in, touch screen what you want, swipe your card, and presto!!
> 
> ...



I understand where you are coming from Gene, really, the work ethic is just not what it used to be, although all through time there's been those not willing to work.  You are right, I think, with more and more jobs being replaced with computers/machines.  It's already going on, and I guess "has been" if I think about those old-fashioned places where people just bought there lunch out of a place that had those little doors you'd open and get your soup or whatever?  I've seen them in movies.

Customer Service is becoming a thing of the past.  People are already trading it in for cheaper goods, like at Walmart.  Our little stores (small biz) are just empty buildings in my area, many of them anyway.  Rarely find a "mom and pop".  I am getting more afraid to eat at all restaurants, especially fast-food as the attitudes are so bad god knows what they are cooking for people.  I know, the food-police are checking to make sure we are safe, whatever.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 11, 2015)

One of the problems to raising the minimum wage is that if you raise it, then you are going to have to raise wages for people above it, too.  I mean, if the minimum wage goes up to $15, everybody now making that at an "above minimum wage" job will demand a raise, too.   If I were a secretary making $15 and suddenly burger flippers were making what I was making, I'd sure want more money because my job wasn't a minimum wage job.  I think that raising the minimum wage to $15 would force a lot of small businesses out of business, and thus people out of jobs, at least where I live.  Here a beginning paralegal makes about $15, and her skills are certainly worth more than a burger flipper's.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 12, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> ...  Here a beginning paralegal makes about $15, and her skills are certainly worth more than a burger flipper's.



Not to someone who is starving. 

Seriously, I've always said the same thing. It's like the guy who is stuck in grid-lock traffic and starts blowing his horn and revving his engine - full of sound and fury, signifying nothing. He'll only move as far as the rest of the traffic moves.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 12, 2015)

> Here a beginning paralegal makes about $15, and her skills are certainly worth more than a burger flipper's


.

True. Companies don't hire people just for the fun of it. They hire people to do work that needs to be done to keep the company in business and making a profit. The pay a person receives depends on what skills a person has to offer and how those skills benefit the company. 

As in the quote above, a *beginning *paralegal makes $15. That is a beginning wage for that particular skill. A more *experienced* paralegal would make more.

A *beginning* unskilled worker makes minimum wage. As that worker gains some skills that benefit the company his pay will go up. If the minimum wage is too high that unskilled worker won't be a benefit to the company.

If a company is forced to pay _*unskilled*_ workers more than the company can benefit from, the company will be forced to either hire less people or not give deserved raises to *skilled* workers. Either way the company will suffer and in some cases may go out of business.


----------



## darroll (Feb 12, 2015)

Raising the minimum wage sounds great. But is it?


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 12, 2015)

rkunsaw said:


> .
> 
> True. Companies don't hire people just for the fun of it. They hire people to do work that needs to be done to keep the company in business and making a profit. The pay a person receives depends on what skills a person has to offer and how those skills benefit the company.
> 
> ...



I see your point totally RK, but that perverbial rock and a hard place.  How does a person get skills without getting hired, and then, if he does happen to be trying to support a family what is going to happen to them.  I don't see an answer to this except welfare, and I just gotta believe there is another way but things are such a mess, times have changed, for the worse it looks like to me


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 12, 2015)

IMHO, jobs like burger joints and such were never intended to support a family.  If you want to do that, you need to get some skills to move up.  Most people take those fast food jobs as a first job while going to school or as a stopgap, and older people sometimes take them for something to do after retirement.  Employers pay what the JOB is worth, not what the employee needs to support a family.  

PS:  wonder what the hamburger places would have to charge for their food if they had to pay $15 an hour to all their employees (that's $31,200 if the person is working full time)??  Kids would never get a first job if employers had to pay $15 an hour to everyone they hired at entry level jobs.


----------



## rporter610 (Feb 12, 2015)

Debby, very well put.  Thank you.


----------

